# Vehicle Help



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

hey all been a while since any post but this one is a "looking for help" one. on monday the dw was in an accident with her sunfire(caused by a guy who blew a stop sign).well shes ok a little banged up but ok,ifor got to mention she collided with a loaded triaxle dump truck,while trying to avoid the a** O.but now we are looking to get her an suv(2004 ford explorer),just looking for info on the truck,like goods and bads,recalls you know the stuff car sales men /women never tell you.
she will be using the suv mainly for back and forth to work arrands grocries etc. gas mileage also a factor.
any help is greatly appreaceated


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

prankster said:


> hey all been a while since any post but this one is a "looking for help" one. on monday the dw was in an accident with her sunfire(caused by a guy who blew a stop sign).well shes ok a little banged up but ok,ifor got to mention she collided with a loaded triaxle dump truck,while trying to avoid the a** O.but now we are looking to get her an suv(2004 ford explorer),just looking for info on the truck,like goods and bads,recalls you know the stuff car sales men /women never tell you.
> she will be using the suv mainly for back and forth to work arrands grocries etc. gas mileage also a factor.
> any help is greatly appreaceated


I am glad everyone is OK. I hope I don't offend anyone, but we bought an Explorer back in 1998. It was the second worse vehicle we ever owned. In fact we only kept it 7 months, which if anyone has owned a new Ford before knows what happens to the resale after only 7 months, we lost our shirt. We were willing to do that because there was nothing reliable about this vehicle. Now I know many people will say there has been a lot of improvement over the years and I am sure there has, but even a 200% improvement from this vehicle would not be enough. It got horrible mileage, it rode like a tank, but would hydroplane if someone was watering the lawn near the road. It would randomly stall (real fun in rush hour traffic). The brakes would get so soft/mush at commute time that my wife would pull over for 30 minutes to let it cool down. One time when it had all of 3156 miles on it, the rear brake light fell out and was hanging by the wires. Which did a great job scratching the paint on the side of the vehicle.

Of course the Ford Dealership could never find any problems with the thing or said it was "normal".

My saga aside, I think they are rated poorly for resale, they do not fair well in the crash tests and they are not known as a long term reliable vehicle. As for second hand vehicles - just be sure it is not a white Explorer from Texas..... I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*I have several relatives and friends that have sold or traded (at below the low bb) just to get it (Ford Explorer) off their hands just in time. They looked nice on the outside, somewhat roomy on the inside but heard the drive was bad.








Good luck....and I am happy to hear that no one was seriously hurt.







*


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess I've not come across anyone that really likes the Explorer. If I were looking for a small or mid-size SUV I'd be looking at these.

If 3rd row seat needed:
Honda Pilot
Toyota Highlander

If not 3rd row required
Honda CRV
Toyota Rav4
Ford Escape

There may be some other good ones as well but you can't go wrong with these. I know people that have owned each of these and they have all be very happy with the vehicles.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about the accident and glad to hear your wife is ok...









We have a *2003 Ford Explorer* (6cyl) with 60k miles on it that we used for towing our Coleman pop-up. For the most part, we have been pretty lucky with it. In the area were we live there are lots of hills and when it snows we needed something reliable to be able to get us out.

I _would_ still consider another *Ford *product, but, at this time, we are looking for the _right_ deal that comes along as we shop for our new TV.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Not too sure if this would fit your needs, but I would consider the Ford Edge. We rented one of these and was really impressed with the handling, power, comfort etc...
bbwb


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You can check out the reported claims, complaints, service bulletins, and recalls for any vehicle here: NHTSA - Office of Defects and Recalls . You must narrow the list down using the search engine box on the right. Start by selecting "Vehicle," and then click "Search Selected Type." After that, do the same thing for year, make, model, etc. It's farly intuitive and has lots of good information. Once you retrieve an investigation, click on the green "Get Summary" link at the lower right corner of the box and a pop-up window will tell you the specifics of the problem.

You might also like to try the online version of Consumer Reports to see what they have to say, although they tend to lean heavily toward the Japanese automakers. Seems like they use them as the standard and compare US Auto manufacturers to them. One would think it should be the other way around, since they ARE a US based entity.

Hope this website helps you - and perhaps others, too.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We intially (2001) looked at the Ford Explorer but there was just toooo much negativity about the product (which still seems to continue)... so we bought a 2001 NISSAN XTERRA -- man that was a great SUV -- solid as a rock -- and i mean a real SUV -- you could take it in places that i would normally have thought twice about going into on foot.... gas mileage was pretty darn bad though

Finally though my wife wanted a "better gas mpg" car so we bought her the Honda CRV ... this little car has everything in it and is great to drive -- plenty of room --consumr reports love its -- and it gets about 25 in town and 35 on the Hwy...

just food for thought


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

I owned a 2004 Explorer XLT pretty much loaded. The add on's like backup warning sensors, running lights, etc... failed at an alarming high rate. I replaced both back wheel bearing on that truck, all four sensors for the backup warning system, control panel for windows & door locks and many more.

I would steer clear, I realize that there are bad trucks and good trucks in every product family what disturbed me the most was the lack of support we got from Ford Canada. Basicly they said soem truckksa re lemon and we happened to get one..they suggested Extended warranty as a resolution....I decide a sale was a better plan and bought a DODGE which has been an excellent truck!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad that your DW is ok. That is what is most important.

I have great luck looking on Kijiji and craigslist for used cars and trucks.

Shopping for a new or new to you car is always alot of fun.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks all for the helpful info....problem that i got now is the truck i found the dw has here heart set on it,she doesnt want a small car anymore.well i hope we dont get a lemon!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Explorer=Lemon I have several friends that have had exploders. They all broke, frequently. We have one at work and it blew a tranny at 60k. It was the chiefs and he never responded in it so we could not blame it on that. I would avoid it.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Not sure if it is what you are looking for , but DW and I are selling her 2005 Jeep Liberty CRD. It is a diesel, so great mileage and very capable. It was her daily driver. She absolutely loved it, but we just had a baby and it is the "extra vehicle" now. I have beater to go back and forth to work, so she now drives our TV as a daily driver to free up a payment. Beater is paid for and well we need the TV, so it drew the short straw.

PM me if interested and I could fill you in more.

Sorry I dont know how to get link to my post on here under for sale forum, but you can search it. I just listed it here a week or so ago. There is a pic there.

Glad everyone was ok. My DW is the same way. She was actually the first on scene at 2 fatal accidents in a week. So, they just missed her. She is trained as a first responder, but in each case there was no saving any of the parties. She was driving a Honda Civic at the time. "GET ME OUT OF THIS THING, I'M AFRAID TO DRIVE IN IT". So onto the Jeep for about 30k miles and now her and baby are in the tank everyday.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Not sure if it is what you are looking for , but DW and I are selling her *2005 Jeep Liberty CRD.* It is a diesel, so great mileage and very capable. It was her daily driver. She absolutely loved it, but we just had a baby and it is the "extra vehicle" now. I have beater to go back and forth to work, so she now drives our TV as a daily driver to free up a payment. Beater is paid for and well we need the TV, so it drew the short straw.
> 
> PM me if interested and I could fill you in more.
> 
> ...


Here is the link! - 2005 Jeep Liberty CRD For Sale


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Rick. I appreciate the help. So here is the link, thanks to Rick. 
Guess I need to bring a few extra beers to Gettysburg


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Thanks Rick. I appreciate the help. So here is the link, thanks to Rick.
> Guess I need to bring a few extra beers to Gettysburg


Only a few?







(only kidding) Good luck with the sale!!


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a 2005 Dodge Durango and love it. The new version seats 8 vs my 7 so that might be worth looking into if you need to haul more people. I have hauled huge amounts of stuff with it as well, it has lots of room.

The reason I'm posting here is because this is the SECOND 2005 Durango for me. The first one was totaled after being pinballed between a Semi and a pickup truck. Can't blame the semi driver, he had no place to go. Some bozo way up the road did something stupid and everyone behind him had to STOP.

The bumper of the semi hit the hitch receiver on my Durango, and that sent the energy of the hit right into the frame. It was twisted in three or four places, none of the panels were where they were supposed to be and the rear end was 3 inches higher than before we were hit.

I was driving to Hershey Park with my three children and a friend and her son and NOBODY was hurt, which is why I wanted a second Durango after they deemed the first one to be totaled. The first one did EXACTLY what it was supposed to do - keep my family safe in an accident.

Just wanted to pass on a first-hand experience with Dodge. We have had no mechanical or big repair issues either, and just rolled over 60K.

I have heard lots of good things about the Jeeps too, but haven't owned one.

Good luck!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

glad your wife is ok. hope i didn't miss someone else saying to go to *edmonds.com* very good site for vehicle shopping


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I guess I've not come across anyone that really likes the Explorer. If I were looking for a small or mid-size SUV I'd be looking at these.
> 
> If 3rd row seat needed:
> Honda Pilot
> ...


I'll speak from the "girl side". I personally drive a Toyata 4Runner and LOVE IT!!! Very easy to get things in and out of (I am only 5'), easy to see out of (I'm only 5'), cushy ride, very reilable, roomy (we have a 2 1/2 yo and Lee is well bigger than your average Joe), good (about 20-21 average) not great gas milage, PLUS IT LOOKS GOOD!!!!! Everyone I know who has ever owned a 4Runner would gladly buy a second. The one draw back is they are hard to find used, as many people do drive them until the "doors fall off". Mainly for the reasons I mentioned above. Now times are a little different now with Hybrids becoming so popular. I think the 4Runners are a great "chic" SUV. Very user friendly.

Just my two cents, Mrs. Sleecjr (Amy)


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe they only ship the good Explorer's to Oregon









Since the first year they made them I have owned four - three from the 90s and then had a 2005. I traded the 2005 for a Mariner for gas milage savings. (The Explorer was a V8). At any rate, I honestly never had any issues with any of them, in fact, the 2005 was very hard for me to give up. It was a V8 AWD with the third seat.

Just my two cents. I will plug the Mariner / Escape if she decides she wants something a little smaller.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Maybe they only ship the good Explorer's to Oregon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I had 2 explorers, and I'm in PA...and didn't have any problems either..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Maybe they only ship the good Explorer's to Oregon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I had 2 explorers, and I'm in PA...and didn't have any problems either..








[/quote]
My parent's have had 2 (they are on their second) and had no problems. They were a great seller when they were in fashion, but the 02 and newer were a lot better IMO (IRS and more carlike ride). The current in vehicles are cuv's and hybrids, but that just makes them a better deal. Personally, I never felt comfortable in Explorers with their seating position, but that's just my personal taste.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I gotta throw in my vote for the Toyota Highlander. I traded in a RAV 4 and bought my 6 cyl. 2004 Highlander in 2005 (it was a year old), and LOVE it! New models come and go, but I am sticking with this one. We added leather seats and wood (like) dash panels. Regular oil changes and scheduled services are all we have ever had to have done in the almost 4 years that we have owned it. Safe and reliable always!









Did I mention that I LOVE my Highlander???


----------

